# Sniffing out the big reds



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

We've been getting into some big red drum on the Eastern Shore…
http://www.angling-addict.com/2014/05/follow-your-nose.html


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Great fishing, Rob! I enjoyed the write-up.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Do you have a side image sonar on your kayak and if so how is that mounted?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

I do have a side imaging unit. I attached a pvc tube to the transducer and use cotter pin type system to raise and lower the transducer.


----------



## Hooked4Life (May 30, 2014)

Excellent stuff, Rob. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## DrumBum (Apr 25, 2013)

Good stuff. I enjoy reading your blog


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey robchoi were you in a travel commercial for virginia holding up a large kayak caught striper?


----------



## robchoi (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks guys. And yeah, that was me in the commercial


----------

